# Radio vs cell phone



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I ask what is a better idea to have/get for my business. I want to be able to contact my crews using my equipment so there is no excuses about my phone is dead, off, forgot at home, ect. Nor do I want to feel I'm using up the employees minutes. 
What I need is 3 or 4 radios or cell phones so each crew manager can have one so I can get them when I need to tell them something or want an update, as well as they can ask me if they or a customer needs something.
So what do you think is the better route to take?
prepaid cell phone or 2 way radio setup.
I know 2 way setup aint cheap so I was thinking of buying $50 prepay cell phones that are picked up & dropped off at work. if a guy runs off with it I can get phone deactivated. 1 Prob with cell route is the $ I'd need to fork over every month for phone cards. I'm thinking prepay is better so I cant get any big surprise bills. Thoughts?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just outta wonder why are you supplying the phones? 
Don't the employees have there own? 
Maybe just offer the employees a couple bucks a month for the usage.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have radios on the list for this year, but as you stated way more $$$ and you need a reliable frequency to use. We are fortunate that one of our customers has frequencies they offered us to use. The phone ideas sounds pretty good, its just little easier to talk on a radio while plowing IMO.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

dieselss;1650509 said:


> Just outta wonder why are you supplying the phones?
> Don't the employees have there own?
> Maybe just offer the employees a couple bucks a month for the usage.


Yes most have one but it's because I hear "I forgot my phone" or "I gorgot to charge it" way to offten, if I just give them some money who knows how much if any goes towards thier phone.



mike6256;1650513 said:


> I have radios on the list for this year, but as you stated way more $$$ and you need a reliable frequency to use. We are fortunate that one of our customers has frequencies they offered us to use. The phone ideas sounds pretty good, its just little easier to talk on a radio while plowing IMO.


Yes plowing would be easier, I think radios look more pro as well, I never thought about the frequency thing, I live in a smallish city so I assume there would be a channel/feq for me to use. Plus I dont want to deal with installing and reinstalling radios everytime I get a diff or new truck. Also if I go radio route I'd want something that guys can have on them, not just in truck.

I think I'm talking myself into a few new cell phones. I know the deal if I go phone route, But radios I've never personaly owned, is there anything I should know about 2 way radios that maybe I dont but should?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well. If your gunna give them hand held radios then you'll get the same replies. Left it ________ forgot it. 
Phones are there's and they show ownership towards them.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

What about CB's?


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

CBs aren't supposed to be used for business. Radios distance is an issue as well cost of radio. Cost of using the frequency it costs about 15k around here and the range is about 10 miles.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

15K yikes!!! must be alot of alot of people wanting radio freq, I think pay & talk cell phones are the best answer for me. one prob with phones is it's illegal to talk & drive, where as a radio is allowed. Hope I can find cheap phones with good speakerphone.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So how are you going to limit the use of the phones? If you do a prepaid phone with X minutes, and the employee uses it for personal and uses up the minutes before a storm then what's the option?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

if they use it all up for personal then they catch heck from me, what I can do is put each phone on a prepaid plan. So say i put $20 on each phone each month, with that $20 I can buy $5 text plan(100 texts) and $15 calling plan(30 min or.20/min) so if they use up the 30 min it cuts them off, they would have to pick up & leave phone at shop/work. I can track what amount of minutes they using on the phone co website to see if they using it for personal calls. Texts I cant track though.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

You live in B.C. and have big bad telus why not use the Mike system? If you need a bunch of phones I'm sure they will give you a deal. With the Mike system you have the best of both worlds or you can just have the Push to talk aka direct connect feature. They have some rugged phones that can be dropped get water and snow on them no problems.

I used to use that but found it was not working too well here anymore. Most guys that worked for me have BB's or I phones.

The walkie talkies that Home Depot Cdn Tire and places sell now go up to 60km I think I saw. No cost for air time or frequency just batteries.

Motorolla I686 phone. You can prob get them cheap off ebay from the USA. I always have. I have a few of the older mike phones i580s and blackberrys. They also work off the network as just walkie talkies what they call talk around, however range is a issue with that function.

https://businessmobility.telus.com/shop/en/BC/business/phone-detail/Mike_Phones/Mike_i686/I686


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Each truck and tractor even the ATV has a radio Sidewalk guy has hand held business band 
Now installing one in my new Skid Distance I get over 40 miles 
Always use a the Cell phone for back up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya I got a few of those walkies, good motorola ones I payed good $ for. They are ones that are 40km they claim, but if anything is in between they dont work. Really I'd say they good for a few blocks at most. They only good for a large site type job. I did look into mikes, but greedy telus wants way to much for the phones & want a monthly minumum as well as telus cant guarentee I wont get a surprise bill from an unruly worker.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Im going through the same thing, with 15 or more guys working for me and trucks and skids, I need radios. The cell phone thing sucks, always digging in my pocket and then having to dial. PLus id like everyone to hear what is going on at the same time.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh they still say line of sight eh? Well if you just have direct connect on the phone no cell service you should be good. Maybe just cell phone service on the ones you trust? I know that's hard to do lol.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MatthewG;1650705 said:


> Im going through the same thing, with 15 or more guys working for me and trucks and skids, I need radios. The cell phone thing sucks, always digging in my pocket and then having to dial. PLus id like everyone to hear what is going on at the same time.


Radio is high to get started but in long run its better I use to run CB radios and they work if you find nice channel run on But I like the business band better its my own channel I have 13radios and 6 hand helds 2 base radios


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have the 2-way radios in just about everything I have. Including skid steers and mini excavator. I would be lost with out them. We have cell phones too but the radios always work even during bigstorms where the power goes out along with the cell phones occasionaly. To me they are far better because the majority of the conversations you have when plowing range from about a 2 second reply to a 15 second question. It takes less time to have the whole conversation on the radio than it does to dial someone on a cell phone. The other thing that is great is that when one guy asks a question and gets an answer, everyone else hears it too. Usually it saves a few phone calls. For me and my operation they are invaluable.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Dog D;1651243 said:


> I have the 2-way radios in just about everything I have. Including skid steers and mini excavator. I would be lost with out them. We have cell phones too but the radios always work even during bigstorms where the power goes out along with the cell phones occasionaly. To me they are far better because the majority of the conversations you have when plowing range from about a 2 second reply to a 15 second question. It takes less time to have the whole conversation on the radio than it does to dial someone on a cell phone. The other thing that is great is that when one guy asks a question and gets an answer, everyone else hears it too. Usually it saves a few phone calls. For me and my operation they are invaluable.


What type or model are you using


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mostly Motorolla & Kenwood. We have our own frequency and no repeater. We can get a good 10-15 mile radius out of them sometimes less in really heavy snow but with 12 trucks on the road we can usually relay messages if we have to. The new Kenwood multi channel units run about $850 if I remember correctly. 

If you are interested in them I would suggest checking with your local PD, FD or HD or some other outfit that uses radios like that and ask them who does their work and start there.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

It would cost me a few g's with 1 base, 3 units & 2 handhelds & a freq I can use & that the cheaper end, with distance I need it be prob be over 5k. No thanks, for the extra few hrs it takes over a few years of calling, a lost or broke phone or 2, I'll be way cheaper to go a cell phone route.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

everything big dog d said about radios is the same reason we have them. kenwood radios are about 600.00 each. we rent repeater space from the radio co. 26 radios cost 220.00 per month for tower charge. range in our hilly area is about 30 to 60 miles. what is new of 2 yrs. ago is 2 way web radio unlimited range. local repeater picks up radio call sends it by fiber to all the repeaters to it find other radio any place in the world. radios cost about 1200.00 each tower charge the same. we use no base but use a handheld. newer cell phones are a real pain when plowing and running snow crew.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Fendt who do you use I am also looking to go this route again. I called a company two years ago and they gave me a crazy monthly fee of like 5k a mon


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

With the attachment the majority of the people have with their cell phones the likelihood of someone not having it in their possession is pretty remote. Some people will have no problem using their personal phone for work related use, I don't have any employees instead I have subs that I use as a crew. If I did have employee's I'd look at supplementing their phone expense to an amount that would be reasonable for both parties. You can look at a few years of history to determine an average of events per month and year, look at how much during an event you'd be talking to them and from there you should be able to come up with a good average for how many minutes of usage they'd have per month. If you were compelled or force to supply a prepaid phone you can find yourself not only dealing with running out of minutes and having to purchase more on the fly or paying for too many per month. Then you also have the "I lost or forgot the phone" crap to deal with along the same garbage with the charger. If you guys met at the shop or wherever prior to going out you could "issue/sign out" the phones to your lead guys to make sure they have them along with chargers. But if you have a guy in a lead position he should be responsible enough to remember a phone and its charger. 
So to circle back, if they are employees and not subs I'd figure out a reasonable amount of minutes per month to reimburse them for. I'd look at averages to keep your out of pocket stable, some months you could over pay but then again some you'd under pay but keep in mind you're looking at the season not the month. I think if your lead guys are worth a crap you'd have little to no problem selling this idea to them. Don't fret on honing in on the amount you'd be reimbursing them for, just remember you're not dealing with purchasing phones, replacing them, buy minutes and all the other BS that comes along with supplying the phone.

Radios pose their own set of problems beyond the cost to purchase / run and wouldn't consider the option. 
Much of my communication is via text with the majority of it being them telling me when they've arrived and left a property. It's very rare we actually talk but it does happen at least once or twice a storm.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes Buff I see what your saying, really I use just as much(if not more) minutes with the guys in summer as I do winter, Like I said before it would be a pick up & drop off the phone, place on charger before & after work deal, with charger in truck, Ya most have a phone but I wont have to deal with the personal thing. Most time I text too, but sometimes I need to talk now so I call. I think I'll try 1 or 2 phones to my more trusted guys, then they should have there phone as back up if really needed. I really wish my walkies worked better, or at all


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

fendt716;1651381 said:


> everything big dog d said about radios is the same reason we have them. kenwood radios are about 600.00 each. we rent repeater space from the radio co. 26 radios cost 220.00 per month for tower charge. range in our hilly area is about 30 to 60 miles. what is new of 2 yrs. ago is 2 way web radio unlimited range. local repeater picks up radio call sends it by fiber to all the repeaters to it find other radio any place in the world. radios cost about 1200.00 each tower charge the same. we use no base but use a handheld. newer cell phones are a real pain when plowing and running snow crew.


I have no monthly charges or anything. Once I by them they are mine the only thing I need to do once in every 5 or 6 years is to renew my FCC license which is about $50 +/- if I remember correctly.

The radios are in the truck and don't have to rely on anyone having to remember to do anything to them. For the most part they are idiot proof, just need to make sure people don't turn the volume down too far. I don't have to worry about scrutinizing cell phone bills or having to slap peoples wrists.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive got a fleet with around 20 two ways on it. No repeaters and we can get out around 30 mi (sometimes more, sometimes less). Very hilly terrain so there are quite a few dead spots, but overall they work pretty well. Biggest problem is the upfront cost. We literally just had our Verizon rep stop by and inform us about a push to talk program they offer on our governmental contract. Very reasonable and the phone will only be useable for unlimited ptt. Im sure pricing will vary being your not gov, but its something to think about... We might still switch from two ways to ptt (to stop dead spots and eliminate any range issues) and just leave the phones plugged into a charger in each vehicle. Basically still a two way, but no upfront cost, and you can always be in contact, even if your out of town.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here in the great white north we dont got verizon, here we got "Mike" it's the only ptt service.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

BC Handyman;1651554 said:


> Here in the great white north we dont got verizon, here we got "Mike" it's the only ptt service.


ah, didn't see that! Well, it was worth a shot! maybe one of the phone carriers up there would offer a strictly ptt plan. Otherwise two ways are a lot easier for a guy on the go to operate than a cell phone.

Not sure how your frequency licensing works up there for the two ways, but after the initial cost of buying all the radios, there really isn't much for upkeep on them. All our radios are Motorola CDM 750's and we've had really good luck with them. Good luck!


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

liberty llc we use industrial communications in easton, pa. 610-253-6101. i would look into the web radios. i want to demo set. make sure if you buy radios they are set up for the new freq. that started jan. 1 2013 or you be at half power on the old freq. u.s. law enforcement needed more space. get 5 gain antannas if a option. demo a set or two to see what you like and range works. you can install them yourself not that hard and save 250.00 install charge.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

We've been on a Motorola 2 way system for 12 years. We pay $15 per month per unit during the winter months only. Over 40 mile range and instant communication. Even though everyone has a cell phone these days there'd always a guy that forgot to charge it, looses it, or I've even seen a phones service shut off due to non payment in the middle of a storm. This way there's no excuse not to respond when needed.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

In terms of connivence, radios are by far the way to go. There is a reason police and fire stations don't rely on nextels to communicate.

I have used both. When I first had multiple pieces running around, I got the radios and rented repeater usage for $75 a month. Worked awesome. But then as things grew, I had 10+ pieces running, several of them leased, and it became much more costly to put a $500-$600 radio in every vehicle, or piece of equipment. The handheld or "portable" radios are not much cheaper, if at all. However, the reception they give is far less than a true mobile, installed radio in the truck/equipment. 

It really comes down to local repeater availability/cost, and how much you want to drop into the system. They are better, but the question is can you justify it. 

I will be returning to a 100% radio system this year.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

merrimacmill;1652020 said:


> In terms of connivence, radios are by far the way to go. There is a reason police and fire stations don't rely on nextels to communicate.
> 
> It really comes down to local repeater availability/cost, and how much you want to drop into the system. They are better, but the question is can you justify it. QUOTE]
> 
> Ya I know that radios are the ideal way to go, thus why I want them, but like you said perfectly "can I justify it" answer right now is no for me, as I've grown I've found the need to communicate with my workers more. Especialy because I've been passing more responsiblity to them insted of me trying to do everything. I think my answer right now is to use cell phones as a stepping stone untill I can justify the cost & it becomes worth the $ to operate.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

BC Handyman;1652078 said:


> merrimacmill;1652020 said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of connivence, radios are by far the way to go. There is a reason police and fire stations don't rely on nextels to communicate.
> ...


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

We run radios in all trucks and equipment. Motorolas truck mounts, a few hand helds and one office base. We rent repeater space and it is $ 10.00 per month per radio billed out quarterly. They are the way to go for snow operations, way better than phones, everyone can hear and everyone knows what is going on. Give one of your local radio places a call, when Nextel cam out years ago everyone ditched there radios and went to Nextel. My radio dealer has stacks and stacks of used handheld, truck units, ect. they are sold for half the cost of new and he installs them for a decent price, once you own them they are trouble free for the most part, every now and then an antenna may break or something simple but they are worth every penny and would not run a snow operation without them.


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Radio's are the best way to go especially with the new laws regarding cell phone use while driving a commercial vehicle. 

Rent air time from a local provider. 

Anyone need any info for Michigan PM me, I'd be glad to help


----------



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

If anyone in MA or southern NH needs helps with radios feel free to PM ME thats what I do fulltime for work


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

Just my two cents..

I have used Radios, cells, and the Mike PTT's at one time or another, the cells where expensive to provide them and maintain them, the mikes worked good but again pricy over time to maintain, using the cell phones also now pose a real risk of a huge fine talking and driving. The radio route is pricy to start up, but is cheaper to maintain in the long run.

This year we are moving back to a complete digital radio system, the advantage to this is the radios can be gps tracked, which is something I was having to pay extra for at a cost of over $65/month per vehicle, now I can get the tracking and communication for less monthly than I was paying for gps tracking alone. all the radios are truck based radios with 12v cigarette plug for power, so real easy to install and remove from the equipment, even subs vehicles and equipment, just plug it in put the antennas on the roof and your good to go.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

If I was outfitting a fleet it would be radios hands down. I think having everybody hear what is going on is worth the cost of admission alone. One radio transmission vs 10 phone calls to get a truck unstuck because everybody hears the call for help and the nearest crew can provide assistance via direct communications. Radios also give the guys a way to banter and bullsh!t during those long hours alone in the truck.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

I suggest 2-way radios. We've used them for many years and they are easy for everyone.


----------



## Superior to any (Sep 26, 2013)

BC Handyman;1651267 said:


> It would cost me a few g's with 1 base, 3 units & 2 handhelds & a freq I can use & that the cheaper end, with distance I need it be prob be over 5k. No thanks, for the extra few hrs it takes over a few years of calling, a lost or broke phone or 2, I'll be way cheaper to go a cell phone route.


Hey I don't know if they have the ap in Canada I am sure they do, download Voker, its free two way radio. I tell most people to plug the phone into the aux port in the truck and it automatically gets broadcasted over the radio. Just trying to recommend a free and cheap route for you. I know it doest fix the excuse problem, but so will the radio, like volume buttom was off, lol.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Superior to any;1653034 said:


> Hey I don't know if they have the ap in Canada I am sure they do, download Voker, its free two way radio. I tell most people to plug the phone into the aux port in the truck and it automatically gets broadcasted over the radio. Just trying to recommend a free and cheap route for you. I know it doest fix the excuse problem, but so will the radio, like volume buttom was off, lol.


All I found was Voxer, some features free, others $5/month http://www.voxer.com/


----------



## Superior to any (Sep 26, 2013)

BC Handyman;1653053 said:


> All I found was Voxer, some features free, others $5/month http://www.voxer.com/


Sorry, I tend to type to fast, I misspelled it, you got the correct one. Here it is free, at least it was. Being in the city everyone always has good service so that is what I use. Plus it is a nice feature with the gps tracking, you can see where your employees are. It is basically a free two way radio with anyone in your phone, you might even be able to do more than two at a time.

I like Voxer, but of course it is free that is why I like it. I could afford all day long the full time radio service, but when I have to pass that along in the estimates, my customers would have the problem with it. We already year after year fight low ballers and idiots. So my job at least is always to look for solutions to make everything cost effective.

Every region and company is different but from what I read in your thread, another year sampling with a free solution wouldn't hurt. Or five bucks lol, We also have nice two way radios too, think we paid a hundo a piece for the good ones for our big properties, and you can add multiple radios. Let me know what you decide, but from what I read, I would hand all your employees a phone charger, and five bucks and tell them to download the app and its there responsibility to stay in constant communication. My most cost effective solution at least.


----------



## badgerman (Nov 27, 2012)

We currently use C.B's they are in all the trucks.. They work good and its not very busy on the radio up here so it works good just use a different channel other than 19.. Our radios have a solid 8 to 10 mile range we never have a issue with hearing each other For the amount of money it costs for decent c.b.'s its pretty inexpensive Plus its easier dont really have to screw around looking at phone answering etc you can still plow and talk with ease.. Idk we like em


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

My choice would be radios for voice communications. I might use smart phones for position reporting using Google Latitude.

Why I like radios.

1. It is hard to pick up a phone when you are plowing.

2. You can talk when you have a moment, and the other guy can listen, even if he is busy at that same moment, and can typically respond within a minute. Often queries are short messages and fumbling for a phone is a pain in the buttocks.

3. Rarely will someone be out of the truck. You can have a policy where anyone getting out of a truck announces where they are, and what they are doing out of the truck and then updates status when they are back inside. A good safety feature in case someone gets injured and can't get back in the cab--the others will know where that person was.

4. External speakers can be hooked up so a driver can always hear a transmission outside the cab.

5. We tend to work in one geographic area close to home. Range is pretty good direct between radios. 10 watts output works for most situations and can drop to 1 watt if close by. Antennas need to be robust one piece items with secure mounts that will bend and not break off from overloaded branches.

Time is a factor. We want to be working not driving around. For greater distances radio repeaters can be used. You also can use Ham radio repeaters for emergency communications. Ham radios can be modified for business band and automated position reporting too. It is always allowable to use any frequency in an emergency--which in my opinion includes major snow events.

6. Use the same type of radio in each truck and use slide mounts so that a radio can be swapped out with a spare in seconds. These need to be mounted out of the way, so that a bundled up driver can slide out the passenger door, if stuck, and the drivers door is blocked. Who needs to have to fight to get a leg around a radio? I like removable head units with the guts of the radio placed under the seat and a dash mounted speaker. Microphone is clipped to the dash.

7. You can talk for long periods with no worries about phones dying (you are on car battery power) or using up minutes.

8. Hand held radios can supplement mobile radios if someone is working outside. Less yelling.

I hate using cell phones. They do have one advantage, we use the data plans (which are unlimited) to update our positions using the Google Latitude app. Sometimes these updates are too slow to be useful.

I would only consider cell phones if used with noise canceling bluetooth headsets--one tap to answer, and would also have ram mounts to fix phones securely into position for one touch dialing.


----------

